# LOW life Scumbags



## Mike1950 (Mar 24, 2016)

I usually try to stay pleasant- hell it is a lot more fun.. This week has been a little difficult to keep the smile on. Monday night- to make long story short ended up at ER- Kidney stone- Yikes. Getting older and there are a lot of things that were not in the elderly Brochure.... No sleep -lost tuesday- recouped wed. Ahha I have thurs- Ma 85 calls with a convoluted story about how she bailed oldest son out yesterday but now he needs twice as much in cash/ reloadit for an attorney WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!! Well needless to say the  Blood Pressure probably rang the bell. I called the wonderful sheriff- nice that he had a middle eastern accent- he was very fast talking and everytime I opened my big mouth he proceeded to explain what bad things were going happen if he did not get 4K for a good attorney. Proceed to call son. His answer WTF is his answer- I am at work........ Ok that is solved. Bail Bond scam- big business scammin old people. Watch out and talk to your parents.... Looks like money was blocked before redeemed.  after a whole day of this and explaining to mom what how and why they do it. How to stop it- if they call and want money- Call ME before you cough it up- she agrees and as she walks out the door She says " If Joey (36 2 kids-wife-hard worker) calls with something like that again I will call you first" ARGHHHHHHHHHHHH  I am doomed............

Reactions: Great Post 3 | Informative 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 24, 2016)

Omg

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 24, 2016)

Rat bastards!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 24, 2016)

Sure, I'll pay ya! Just met me at the corner of f*** you and I'm gonna kick your a**

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 24, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Sure, I'll pay ya! Just met me at the corner of f*** you and I'm gonna kick your a**



they probably have never even seen a picture of this country.............

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 24, 2016)

If they hadn't been so greedy and asked for more, it might have been a couple of days before your mom called you about it and they could have gotten away with the first transaction.

Bastards.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 24, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> If they hadn't been so greedy and asked for more, it might have been a couple of days before your mom called you about it and they could have gotten away with the first transaction.
> 
> Bastards.



I agree.


----------



## Tony (Mar 24, 2016)

People just amaze me. Glad it didn't go worse. Those people should burn. Literally burn. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 24, 2016)

I've had two kidney stones, and they are NOT fun! But that seems easy compared to the family scenario you described. I feel for you. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rockb (Mar 24, 2016)

Hey Mike, as a kidney problem expert I can certainly sympathize......as to the other, a sign of the times......thanks for the education that we should be aware of...hoping for some good days ahead for you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 24, 2016)

The middle eastern boys just tried to scam my granny on an IRS scheme... Thankful my dad answered the phone since she has bad dementia and probably would have got scared and coughed up the info... 

Dad gave me the number and we both have been calling it for kicks. Just ask for piggys pork shop and they get real riled up. One lady threatened me the cops would come in 20 minutes to arrest me... You don't wanna known what I asked about her and some goats... 

Really pisses me off they prey on the elderly... I would love to meet one of them!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 24, 2016)

Burn em alive....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 24, 2016)

Sorry about that Mike, I will remove you and your family from my list.....












That sucks. I'm glad at least they didn't get any cash but the stress alone they cause makes them worthy of the cat o nine tails.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Strider (Mar 26, 2016)

Moral is rare these days. They should be publicly imbarassed, nothing works like that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 26, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> The middle eastern boys just tried to scam my granny on an IRS scheme... Thankful my dad answered the phone since she has bad dementia and probably would have got scared and coughed up the info...
> 
> Dad gave me the number and we both have been calling it for kicks. Just ask for piggys pork shop and they get real riled up. One lady threatened me the cops would come in 20 minutes to arrest me... You don't wanna known what I asked about her and some goats...
> 
> Really pisses me off they prey on the elderly... I would love to meet one of them!


Give all of us the number, no use in hogging all the fun!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Strider (Mar 27, 2016)

Lol that one broke me! Scumbag Flynt! Ahahahaha!


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 27, 2016)

It amazes me that people still fall for that crap, hardly a week goes by that there is not a warning on the TV news or in a newspaper article about some scam. I guess I can understand them getting someone with a little dementia but I see people who should know better getting scammed. That said agreed they are rat bastards. I am proud to say I have had one of them threaten me with arrest for the names I called him. I sometimes answer unknown numbers and 800 numbers when I am bored and feeling confrontational.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 27, 2016)

sprucegum said:


> It amazes me that people still fall for that crap, hardly a week goes by that there is not a warning on the TV news or in a newspaper article about some scam. I guess I can understand them getting someone with a little dementia but I see people who should know better getting scammed. That said agreed they are rat bastards. I am proud to say I have had one of them threaten me with arrest for the names I called him. I sometimes answer unknown numbers and 800 numbers when I am bored and feeling confrontational.



Made a police report- The officer we talked to said - You do not want to know how many people put in complaints every day. Lots of elderly folks are very intimidated by tech. at least mother is and most of us at 85 are not going to be what we used to be...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## justallan (Mar 29, 2016)

Sure hope your health gets better @Mike1950 
As for these clowns trying to scam the elderly, most folks would say they have no use for them, I on the other hand would have no problem what-so-ever using them for stress relief.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 29, 2016)

justallan said:


> Sure hope your health gets better @Mike1950
> As for these clowns trying to scam the elderly, most folks would say they have no use for them, I on the other hand would have no problem what-so-ever using them for stress relief.


They can be a lot of fun, one of my favorites is heavy breathing. If I don't have the energy for that I just get them talking and put the phone on the table and let them talk.


----------

